# Food Safety News - 06/23/2022 Food safety actions are key to build trust, says Yiannas



## daveomak.fs (Jun 23, 2022)

Food safety actions are key to build trust, says Yiannas​By Joe Whitworth on Jun 23, 2022 12:09 am
Actions on food safety speak loudest when it comes to building trust, according to the deputy commissioner for food policy and response at the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. “What we say about food safety matters, what we write about food safety matters but most important is what we do,” said Frank Yiannas at the... Continue Reading

People who want a pesticide-free world score back-to-back court victories​By Dan Flynn on Jun 23, 2022 12:07 am
Beyond Pesticides, the Center for Food Safety (CFS), and others are doing victory dances this week after back-to-back court wins. By denying a writ of certiorari in Hardeman v. Monsanto, the U.S. Supreme Court let stand an early $25 million award to a person with cancer overuse of Roundup (glyphosate) herbicides.  Beyond Pesticides is a... Continue Reading

Survey reveals undercooked burgers often sold in Hong Kong​By News Desk on Jun 23, 2022 12:02 am
More than 40 percent of restaurants in Hong Kong serve undercooked burgers if asked, according to a survey. The Center for Food Safety in Hong Kong (CFS) interviewed more than 1,000 restaurants that sold burgers, including fast-food and table-service outlets in 2021. Undercooked burger patties were more likely to be served at higher-priced restaurants. So-called... Continue Reading

Daily Harvest recalls French Lentil + Leek Crumbles after complaints of illnesses and hospitalizations​By Jonan Pilet on Jun 22, 2022 11:26 am
Daily Harvest, a food delivery service, has released a statement recalling their “French Lentil + Leek Crumbles” after receiving customer reports of the products causing gastrointestinal issues. Daily Harvest posted a link to the statement on their social media pages. Daily Harvest’s recall statement said, “We took immediate steps to address what we heard from... Continue Reading







_Food Safety News_ _Copyright © 2022 Marler Clark LLP. All rights reserved._
You received this email because you subscribed to notifications when new posts are published.

*Our mailing address is:*
Marler Clark LLP
1012 First Avenue
Fifth Floor
Seattle, WA 98104
Add us to your address book

Update your preferences | Unsubscribe from this list


----------

